# لابد أن تقرنوا الصوم بالصلوات اليومية حتي نشعر بفائدة الصوم



## Obadiah (6 ديسمبر 2019)

كلمة (صوم) هي كلمة عبرية (הצום) و تعني حرفياً (تغطية الفم) أي إغلاق الفم عن الطعام والشراب وعن الكلام أيضاً (طبقا لناموس موسي) .
​ هذا الصوم يكون من صلاة منتصف الليل إلي صلاة الغروب (وإن لم تستطع لمرض أو لضعف فعلي علي حسب قدرتك بالترتيب مع أب اعترافك ).

​ (( وانظر لأيِّ درجةٍ  حتى اللعابَ الذي ييبس في فمِك وأنت صائمٌ لا ينساه الله. وتجد ذلك عند  شدَّتِك في وقتِ انتقالِك. اتضع في كلِّ شيءٍ وإذا كنتَ تعرفُ جميعَ  الحكمةِ فاجعل كلامَك آخرَ الكلِّ، لأنك بذلك تكمِّلُ كلَّ شيءٍ)) .

​ (( والصيامُ بدونِ صلاةٍ  واتضاعٍ يُشبه نسراً مكسورَ الجناحين. احتفظوا بحرصِكم ولا تهربوا من  أتعابكم. فإن الطوبى لمن لازم التوبةَ حتى يمضى إلى الربِّ. لازموا السهرَ  وقراءةَ الكتبِ وثابروا على الصلاةِ وأسرعوا إلى الكنيسةِ، ونقُّوا قلوبَكم  من كلِّ دنسٍ لتستحقوا التناولَ من جسدِ السيد المسيح ودمهِ الأقدسين  فيثبُتَ الربُّ فيكم. )) 
​ 

 إ(( إن أولَ العصيانِ كان من آدم أبينا في الفردوس لسببِ  شهوةِ الطعامِ. وأولُ الجهادِ من سيدنا المسيح كان في البريةِ في الصيام.  وتعلَّمنا من التجربةِ أن الراحةَ والطعامَ هما أسبابُ الضلالِ. والصومُ هو  سببُ الغَلَبةِ والنُصرةِ. فصوموا مع المخلصِ لتتمجدوا معه وتغلبوا  الشيطانَ )) .

كل عام وأنتم بخير ...


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 ديسمبر 2019)

الصوم الروحي هو صوم الانسان عن الكلام البذئ والذي يجرح مشاعر الاخرين وعن الشتيمة واللعنات والنميمة وبالاحرى ان لم تجد لنفسك جواباً مناسباً وصالحاً للبنيان فالتزم الصوم عن الكلام فالصوم عن الكلام هو ردة فعل وهو يعتبر جواب وان استطعت التزم الصوم عن الكلام فالسكوت والصمت هو فرض ذهبي مقدس وان احلى رد واسمى اجابة هي عدم الكلام والتزام الصمت


----------



## Obadiah (13 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2019)

اشكرك على الموضوع المهم و النافع و على الاقوال الجميله 

 الرب يباركك


----------



## Obadiah (19 ديسمبر 2019)

وبمناسبة هذه الأيام الذكية التي لصوم الميلاد  ... 

 أود أن أذكركم  بإخوة الرب يسوع المسيح . 


  من الأسر الفقيرة والذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم أو الفتيات المقبلات علي الزواج وليس في وسعهن أن يجلبن احتياجات عرسهن.

يوصي الكتاب المقدس بالصدقات  

(*صَالِحَةٌ الصَّلاَةُ مَعَ الصَّوْمِ، وَالصَّدَقَةُ خَيْرٌ مِنِ ادِّخَارِ كُنُوزِ الذَّهَبِ.*) 


لعل الرب يجعل من أي إنسان منا آداة لرسم ولو قدر يسير من الأمل علي قلوب تشتاق للأمان والبهجة والطمأنينة . 


فيقول الوحي 


*5   أَمِثْلُ هذَا يَكُونُ صَوْمٌ أَخْتَارُهُ؟ يَوْمًا يُذَلِّلُ  الإِنْسَانُ  فِيهِ نَفْسَهُ، يُحْنِي كَالأَسَلَةِ رَأْسَهُ، وَيْفْرُشُ  تَحْتَهُ  مِسْحًا وَرَمَادًا. هَلْ تُسَمِّي هذَا صَوْمًا وَيَوْمًا  مَقْبُولًا  لِلرَّبِّ؟*


 *6   أَلَيْسَ هذَا صَوْمًا أَخْتَارُهُ: حَلَّ قُيُودِ الشَّرِّ. فَكَّ  عُقَدِ  النِّيرِ، وَإِطْلاَقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَارًا، وَقَطْعَ كُلِّ  نِيرٍ.*


 *7   أَلَيْسَ أَنْ تَكْسِرَ لِلْجَائِعِ خُبْزَكَ، وَأَنْ تُدْخِلَ   الْمَسَاكِينَ التَّائِهِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ؟ إِذَا رَأَيْتَ عُرْيَانًا   أَنْ تَكْسُوهُ، وَأَنْ لاَ تَتَغَاضَى عَنْ لَحْمِكَ.*


 *8   «حِينَئِذٍ يَنْفَجِرُ مِثْلَ الصُّبْحِ نُورُكَ، وَتَنْبُتُ صِحَّتُكَ   سَرِيعًا، وَيَسِيرُ بِرُّكَ أَمَامَكَ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ يَجْمَعُ   سَاقَتَكَ.*


 *9   حِينَئِذٍ تَدْعُو فَيُجِيبُ الرَّبُّ. تَسْتَغِيثُ فَيَقُولُ: هأَنَذَا.   إِنْ نَزَعْتَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ النِّيرَ وَالإِيمَاءَ بِالأصْبُعِ  وَكَلاَمَ  الإِثْمِ*


 *10   وَأَنْفَقْتَ نَفْسَكَ لِلْجَائِعِ، وَأَشْبَعْتَ النَّفْسَ  الذَّلِيلَةَ،  يُشْرِقُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ نُورُكَ، وَيَكُونُ ظَلاَمُكَ  الدَّامِسُ مِثْلَ  الظُّهْرِ.*


 *11   وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، وَيُشْبعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ   نَفْسَكَ، وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ   مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ.*


 بركة صوم الميلاد فلتكن في أجسادكم وأرواحكم .  آمين


----------

